

The only bad press is no press: What Ellen Pao’s loss means for women - bane
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/04/the-only-bad-press-is-no-press-what-ellen-paos-loss-means-for-women/

======
paulhauggis
"She said that sexism in high-tech industries often reflects a “death by a
thousand cuts” and that those cuts are hard to prove in a court of law. “In a
lot of these venture firms that are run by men, there’s kind of a tribe that
forms. It’s often hard for women to become part of that tribe and often times
they [the men] don’t even know they’re doing it.”"

How are we supposed to get rid of discrimination and generalization in the
work-place, when articles like this completely generalize all tech companies
and men??

The loss for Pao should have brought about a decrease in frivolous lawsuits.
Instead, there are going to be more.

I followed this story closely and I didn't see any evidence of sexism or
discrimination. The jury also came to the same conclusion.

